# Homes4Horses



## Brannybear (Apr 16, 2015)

I have been searching for a horse for a few weeks now and have decided to opt for rehoming one. I have come across this website homes4horses which is UK based. It seems to act as a 'middleman' for loaning/rehoming of horses that can no longer be cared for. It runs off charitable donations mainly.
I have come across a specific horse that is for permanent loan, and you have to pay an initial £10 to 'apply' to loan it, and then if the owner accept your application you have to pay a further £50 donation to the website and then whatever the owner is asking for extra donation (in my case £150).
The website claims to give you the initial £10 back if your application is unsuccessful.
It also claims that throughout the whole process of rehoming/loaning you can use the website and online assistants for help at any time, and even get your money back within one month of rehoming if it does not work out.
I was wondering if anyone has used/heard of this before?


----------



## stephiibean (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi Brannybear.
I haven't personally used Horses4Homes but know a few people who have to both re-home horses that aren't suitable for them and also to re-home a new horse. It has very good reviews, I would certainly use it in the future. It seems a very good way of re-homing horses. As much as rescue centres are great rehoming from them can be an absolute nightmare - I have tried on several occasions and despite being a 10* home never actually ever got a horse which is frustrating, time consuming and upsetting.

If you pop me a message with what sort of horse you are looking for & your area I may be able to help you find something 

Good luck in your search.


----------

